# Japanische Schriftzeichen im Firefox

## Tharo

Richtig anzeigen. Ne Idee wie ich das mache? Im moment ersetzt er sie alle durch ein quadrat mit einer eins und einer null => binäres zeichen 

link reicht natürlich auch ...

----------

## EOF

Dir fehlen die fonts. Schau mal in diesen Thread:

Klick...

----------

## luke123

Hallo Allerseits,

ich hab seit heute (da ist es mir wenigstens aufgefallen) mit Firefox Probleme beim Anzeigen von "Wikipedia-Seiten".

Statt des Textes hab ich einen Kasten mit oben 00 und darunter einem hex-code. Sieht fast aus als würd man nen Diskmonitor offen haben....nur eben jeweils 2 Zeichen übereinander.

Hat jemand ne Idee wie ich das Problem behebe?

[im Konqueror 3.5.10 hab ich das Problem nicht]

Vielen Dank,

Luke123

Edit: Ich habe einen (für mich nicht idealen) Workaround gefunden. Es half die Option "Seiten das Verwenden von eigenen statt der oben genannten Schriftarten zu erlauben" zu deaktivieren.

----------

## Evildad

Und wieso hast du dafür einen 4 Jahre alten Thread reanimiert?

----------

## EOF

 *luke123 wrote:*   

> Hallo Allerseits,
> 
> ich hab seit heute (da ist es mir wenigstens aufgefallen) mit Firefox Probleme beim Anzeigen von "Wikipedia-Seiten".
> 
> Statt des Textes hab ich einen Kasten mit oben 00 und darunter einem hex-code. Sieht fast aus als würd man nen Diskmonitor offen haben....nur eben jeweils 2 Zeichen übereinander.
> ...

 

Hah, was sind schon 4 JAhre  :Smile:  . Wie steht es mit deiner make.conf. Ich habe darin 

```

LINGUAS="de en fr zh zh_CN zh_TW zh_HK"

```

stehen als Beispiel für die Unterstützung von Chinesisch. 

Danach ein

```

emerge -uND world

```

Wenn dir nur in Firefox die Zeichen fehlen dann kannst du auch einfach language packs nachinstallieren. Schaue in Firefox unter extras->addons->sprachen.

----------

## luke123

Hallo EOF,

danke für den Tipp mit Linguas.....aber ich glaube ich habs so gesetzt...kann das leider derzeit nicht überprüfen weil der betroffene Rechner zu Hause steht.

Werds aber sobald ich daheim bin (also in ca. 2 Wochen) checken  :Smile: .

Lg, Luke123

PS: Das Problem ist vermutlich nicht die mangelnde Sprachenunterstützung sondern der Font, da auch deutscher Text ein Problem ist.

----------

